# paypal fees



## skewlboy (Jun 9, 2006)

OK, maybe i'm just slow but please fill me in....

I have always just assumed that paypal takes its chunk for handling fees - a certain flat fee w/ like 3-4% on top of that. That goes for any transaction. Am I missing something because everyone adds more if it is non-cc paypal vs just bank acct transfers. 

Is there a cheaper way to recieve funds on paypal or an acct that won't charge the seller a fee?


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

If you sign up to take cc paypal, then paypal takes a chunk of it. If you just sign up for the plain, basic account, then paypal does not take any cut of it.


----------



## skewlboy (Jun 9, 2006)

Can i change my existing acct or do i have to setup a brand new one?


----------



## kennkh (Jun 5, 2006)

I think you can downgrade from premier to personal if you want. Just use the "contact us" tab on your PayPal page and tell them what you want to do.

They allow you to have one of each type of account, and having both might be a good idea should you decide you want to accept credit card payments later on. I think you might need to use a different bank account and credit card to do so, however.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

It's pretty easy to set your account up to have both a checking account and credit card acceptance there. I set up a special checking account just for that purpose and only keep a minimal amount of money in that one, just in case. Even if you have a premier account, if someone just pays you out of their regular account, you won't see the fee, as long as they aren't paying with a credit card.

As for the account holder charging extra for CC payments, I'm pretty sure it isn't an allowed thing to do, or at least it never used to be. I think people are just getting by with it because it isn't being caught, but you aren't supposed to do it. I never do. Even businesses have to pay a small fee every time someone uses a credit card of any sort, and it's just one of those conveniences you have to pay for if you want to make sales easier.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

JanS said:


> As for the account holder charging extra for CC payments, I'm pretty sure it isn't an allowed thing to do, or at least it never used to be. I think people are just getting by with it because it isn't being caught, but you aren't supposed to do it. I never do. Even businesses have to pay a small fee every time someone uses a credit card of any sort, and it's just one of those conveniences you have to pay for if you want to make sales easier.


I believe when you see other hobbyists charging a lot for shipping (USPS priority is only about $5) that is their attempt to recover their costs of accepting Credit Cards. I don't see it much here but a lot of sellers on Aquabid seem to do this.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

MatPat said:


> I believe when you see other hobbyists charging a lot for shipping (USPS priority is only about $5) that is their attempt to recover their costs of accepting Credit Cards. I don't see it much here but a lot of sellers on Aquabid seem to do this.


It's my attempt to recover gas money to drive to the PO. :biggrin:

As Kennkh said you can have one of each type of account. That's how I handle it myself. I have my cash only account linked to my bank account so I can deposit money. If someone pays me on my cc account I transfer it to myself and then to the bank account. You can't have two different accounts linked to the same bank account. That is why you'll often received payments from somebody under their spouse's name.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

AaronT said:


> It's my attempt to recover gas money to drive to the PO. :biggrin:


Dang, am I the only one that uses USPS Carrier Pickup?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

MatPat said:


> Dang, am I the only one that uses USPS Carrier Pickup?


Yeah, I think so.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

> Dang, am I the only one that uses USPS Carrier Pickup?


Perhaps.  I'm with Aaron on this one. I charge $6 due to the travel to the PO.


----------

